# Rapido 640



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone have a Rapido 640, either a 2014 or 2015? 

If so, what spec is it and what do you think?

Kind Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi, I think to get an answer you will have to specify a question that is not so vague. Remember that quite a few of us re away and not online.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

I guess what I'm asking is: Being a fairly new model with a unique kitchen design, can anyone who owns one of these offer an opinion of how well it works? Is the unusual kitchen configuration good? Does it "work"? Also, is the shower OK to use? What's the storage like especially under the side seats? Is there any storage left under those seats which presumeably have some sort of mechanism underneath to convert the seats to travel seats? These side seats around the dinette which convert to forward facing travel seats: Are they practical and easy to set up? Or do they take an hour of fiddling around to changeover?

Considering this was MMM's Motorhome of the Year in 2014 I'm surprised there aren't more around or at least a couple of people on here who own one. If anyone on here has one I'd be interested in their general opinion including about the overall build quality.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

By asking this I am booting you back up the list.
Seeing your location I can understand why you are asking, but is this possibly your next choice of motorhome. or are you wanting to compare it with a home grown one.

cabby


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Cabby,

Every couple of years since 2006 we've been coming over and picking up a new motorhome, using it for a couple of months around Europe, then bringing it back to NZ. We've focussed on Auto-Trail, Swift/Bessacarr because they're popular here and in the early days a Kentucky Camp and a Lunar. Back here we've had big vans and little ones, and we're now going back to smaller ones for their convenience as we tend to use them more for short breaks here, our longer trips being in Europe. There are very few Rapidos here but when I've seen them at shows in the UK I've always liked them. The 640 model, introduced to the UK I think in 2014, is "different" but looks interesting. It's smaller than we've had recently but if the design works then we'd like to try one. On paper it certainly ticks all the boxes for us. I was hoping someone on here might have had one and could offer an opinion on what it was like to live with.

Thanks for keeping my post at the top of the list.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Pugwash,

I'm about to take delivery of a new 640F in the next few weeks so I'll give you my (our) thoughts once we've done a trip or two. We have a trip to Anglesey planned for early July and a trip to Kidderminster planned for late July. I doubt the Rapido will arrive in time for the Anglesey trip so we'll use our current MH but, hopefully, it will be ready for our Kidderminster outing.

The 640 also impressed me which is, obviously, why I opted for one. The main drawbacks are well documented - no spare wheel and only one electrical socket. I've requested the dealer investigate whether a spare wheel can be fitted as I'd be much happier with a spare. We're also having a microwave fitted which also involves the fitting of an additional electrical socket.

I'll keep you posted.

Kevin.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

Thanks for that. I look forward to your first impressions. 

The 240v socket issue is easily fixed and I wonder if a spare wheel could be mounted on the back, Auto-Trail style? It would need a strengthening panel, perhaps a piece of plywood, on the inside to spread the weight, (that's all the Auto-Trails have). I think it could be done. A cover over the wheel would tidy things up from a visual point of view.

May I ask, what is the spec of your van?

Kind Regards
Paul (Pugwash)


----------



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Paul,

Not sure what info you want re spec. The engine is the 2.3 litre 130BHP version (Fiat Ducato). Inside the finish is Elegance furniture with Honfleur seat fabric. It has the rear island bed and Truma Combi 6 EH Gas and Electric heating plus a heated waste water tank, reversing camera, Rapido pack plus bedspread and cushions. I've also added a Thatcham Cat 1 alarm and TV aerial. If there's anything specific you need to know I'll try and provide an answer.

Kevin.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

I think my main questions are around the design as it's a little unconventional but obviously you won't be able to advise on that until you've tried it. 

We like the look of the kitchen design - it seems very innovative - the question is "What's it like to live with?". How user-friendly is it?

And the shower - is it still a decent size when the screens are unfolded to keep the door and toilet dry?

Do you know if a tow bar an option? 

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

We went to look at one yesterday and were extremely impressed. The lounge in particular was a joy, being two longitudinal settees which were useable instead of the normal L shape which we find a complete waste of time. The table folds in half as well which is genius.

The shower is a bit like the Tardis we found. It's big enough for me and I am 20 stone. Plenty of room to sit down and use the loo as well. The kitchen was a little dinky but quite useable, and there was lots of storage everywhere. Why didn't we buy one? My wife didn't like her side of the bed, which was jammed up against the shower room wall so a bit coffin like and I don't like Fiats very much (and have to travel a long way from home to find a Fiat garage). That's it. The van was delightful and I am sure would have been fine for us. It was a lot nicer than a much more expensive Rapido we were also looking at.


----------



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugwash said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> We like the look of the kitchen design - it seems very innovative - the question is "What's it like to live with?". How user-friendly is it?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Living with the kitchen will be an intersting question as the missus has reservations about the oven; a) its height - she's not that tall, and b) it is a combined oven grill not the usual UK type oven.

Re Bobthebass' observation about the bed, we didn't view that as an issue but of course it is a personal thing. Interestingly when we bought our first (current) MH I had reservations about it being a Fiat. Truth is I needn't have worried. It performs excellently, a reliable and willing workhorse. It is the 2 litre 100BHP Ducato so I'm looking forward to the larger engine in the Rapido.

Kevin.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

We have the same thoughts here about the oven. I don't think it's quite as high as in some European vans but it's still pretty high, especially for someone who isn't very tall. I can't remember us ever using the grill and the oven at the same time in our present van and equally, I don't think we've ever used more than two burners at once, so the rest of the kitchen should be OK for the way we use it. Just don't fancy either of us tipping that hot casserole down our front as we lift it down from head high oven... 

I've had quite a few vans including four Fiats and I like them. In Fiats I've had a 130, a 150 and a 160 3.0 litre and 180 3.0 litre. One manual and three autos. The only problem I've had was a faulty intercooler temperature sensor on the 180 and a windscreen washer pump on one of the others. I'm very happy with Fiats. I also find them the nicest to drive.

Looking forward to your comments after your first trip.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Paul,

I will certainly offer my observations after our first trip but that could be a little while yet. When we put our deposit down 2 weeks ago we were told the MH should be with the dealer (Highbridge) during the following 2 weeks. Needless to say it hasn't materialised and Highbridge seem unable to tell me when it will arrive so I will just keep badgering them until I have an answer.

We have a 4 night trip to Anglesey planned for the July 8th, a 3 night trip to Kidderminster planned for July 22nd and a 3 night trip to Cheddar planned for August 14th. I'm thinking that the Cheddar outing is likely to be the first in the Rapido but we live in hope :smile2:

Kevin.


----------



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

*First Impressions*

We finally collected our new 640 on Thursday August 13th, just in time for our trip to Wolverly on the the 14th.

Have to say we are both well pleased. As anticipated She Who Must Be Obeyed finds the oven just a little to high so I have to put the dinner in but that's no big deal. We requested a spare wheel which fits in the garage no problem and still leaves plenty of room for other stuff. The bed is firmly comfortable and the 'cut-off' corners are not an issue as I thought they might be (I'm 6 foot tall).

The engine (Ducato 2.3 130) is smooth and a lot less noisy than our Bessacarr E410 (Ducato 2.2 100). In fact the van has very few rattles at all and trundles along comfortably at 70 on the motorway.

The lounge area is a bit cramped but that's partly down to us getting used to the different layout and it is nice to have a fixed table. The heating system is good as we inadvertantly found out - I was messing with the Truma panel and set the temperature to 19C and woke up sweating in the night as the system had cut in to maintain the level.

The van came with a Truma auto gas changeover valve fitted (part of the Rapido 6 pack) which is great. I was caught out by the gas supply to the cooker - I had turned off the fridge gas supply as we were on hook only to discover the cooker uses the same supply so it needs to be on to cook.

All-in-all first impressions are very good especially as we've now sorted out where we're going to keep our various bits and pieces so we should be much more organised for our next trip (weather permitting Stratford-upon-Avon towards the end of September). :smile2:


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Catteraxe

Sounds like you're well pleased with the 640 so far. Your comments about the lounge area are interesting as we wondered if it's big enough, but you sound confident that you'll get used to it and it will be OK.

Since we first looked at the 640 I've discovered a potential problem in fitting a tow bar, which is essential for me. It might not be impossible but it certainly sounds expensive, due I believe to the way the chassis extends back and the way the garage floor is constructed. I don't suppose you have a tow bar on yours?

(Sorry for the delayed response - we've been away).

Thanks again,
Regards
Pugwash


----------



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Paul,

I don't have a tow bar on mine so cannot comment on the practicality of having one fitted. There was some doubt about whether we could have a spare wheel and it seems the only place to keep one is in the garage as the dealer told us one couldn't be fitted in a cradle under the MH. The option of having one on the rear of the vehicle, autotrail-style as you point out, was never proposed.

One issue which may, or may not, affect you is bed height. My wife sleeps on the 'shower' side and found it quite high when getting into bed particularly as she has a problem with her hip. On the other side there is a narrow ledge by the side of the bed which reduces the height.

One thing I found odd is that there doesn't seem to be any way to apply the pink toilet flush fluid as water for the flush is pumped directly from the fresh water tank. I could be missing something here but certainly don't know what!

I'll pass on any further observations if we manage to squeeze in our trip to Stratford in late September.

Kevin.


----------

